# PCOS: Recurrent Miscarriages, TTC



## vanessabee

Hello All,

I am starting this new thread for anyone that has had recurrent miscarriages with being diagnosed with PCOS. 

I have just had a D&C last Friday, that was my 4th miscarriage, and my 2nd miscarriage this year. My miscarriages always happen at the same time, around 7-8 weeks. Unfortunately, most of the time, I don't find out about my missed miscarriage until weeks after. In April, my 1st miscarriage this year, I found out at 10 weeks. I then took Misoprostal vaginally to start the process and it was horrible and traumatizing. Which is why I opted for the D&C for this miscarriage.

I understand with PCOS, progesterone levels can be lower than someone w/o PCOS. I also understand those with PCOS dont ovulate as much or not at all. In my case, I am able to get pregnant but unable to hold the baby for longer than 8 weeks. I also have one son who is 5yrs old so I know this is possible for me. I am hopeful.

Ironically, I am somewhat used to going through the process of miscarriages physically but I am emotionally and mentally unstable because of all this.

Is there anyone out there with a situation similar to mine? What have you found worked out for you? What meds are you on to help balance your hormones? How soon did you concieve and carry to term after your solutions? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Lost and still hopeful,

Vanessa


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I am in the same situation. I've had 5 healthy childen, but this year I've had 3 losses. After the second early loss I was diagnosed with PCOS. My doctor talked to me about the insulin resistance and expressed how important it is that I eat right (He recommended South Beach Diet) and lose weight. He said once I made the lifestyle change my body would correct itself, my cycles would likely become regular and I could carry a baby. 

Well, I listened for a little while. I lost 30 pounds and cut the carbs. Every ailment my body had was gone. My cycles became like clockwork and I felt great. Then I stopped, why did I stop??!
We got pregnant again (not trying). This time I received progesterone right away and baby developed. We saw hearbeat! But then the heartbeat slowed and baby died. 
When I was talking to my OB he brought up the PCOS again. We discussed the insulin resistance and what I needed to do. He said he thought my ovary was releasing the egg a day or two too soon, that's why it couldn't fully develop. Once again, he said this would probably correct itself if I cut out the carbs and lost weight. I know he's right, I need to do this for my health and the health of my babies.


----------



## cara23

I have pcos and have a 2 yr old son and have also just miscarried at 7-8 weeks too, with my last son I was taking metformin so I think tht is why I Carried him to term so am going to see if I can get it again, I also lost around 3 stone and am healthy bmi now and my cycles have regulated more but I still miscarried but I definitely think diet plays a huge part in it and it helps to keep hormone levels at the right level to maintain a pregnancy. The doctor's I spoke to said the mc had nothin to do with the pcos only affects chances of conceiving but I think it did cause it.


----------



## prayingforbby

I was diagnosed with pcos, and currently going through a mmc. I asked my dr multiple time if pcos effected the babys growth and he said no. It only effects the chance of getting pregnant since the ovaries have done their job after getting pregnant.

Before i conceived i was on metformin which helped regulate my cycles. Cant help with the other questions.


----------



## vanessabee

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I am in the same situation. I've had 5 healthy childen, but this year I've had 3 losses. After the second early loss I was diagnosed with PCOS. My doctor talked to me about the insulin resistance and expressed how important it is that I eat right (He recommended South Beach Diet) and lose weight. He said once I made the lifestyle change my body would correct itself, my cycles would likely become regular and I could carry a baby.
> 
> Well, I listened for a little while. I lost 30 pounds and cut the carbs. Every ailment my body had was gone. My cycles became like clockwork and I felt great. Then I stopped, why did I stop??!
> We got pregnant again (not trying). This time I received progesterone right away and baby developed. We saw hearbeat! But then the heartbeat slowed and baby died.
> When I was talking to my OB he brought up the PCOS again. We discussed the insulin resistance and what I needed to do. He said he thought my ovary was releasing the egg a day or two too soon, that's why it couldn't fully develop. Once again, he said this would probably correct itself if I cut out the carbs and lost weight. I know he's right, I need to do this for my health and the health of my babies.

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. You and your dr are right, your (our) diet(s) are important for our syndrome, health and babies. Good luck with the diet and I am going to try to do the same.

https://lbym.lilypie.com/FL6zm4.png
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bVtam4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/3cTNm4.png 
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bRiLm4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/ALycm4.png


----------



## vanessabee

cara23 said:


> I have pcos and have a 2 yr old son and have also just miscarried at 7-8 weeks too, with my last son I was taking metformin so I think tht is why I Carried him to term so am going to see if I can get it again, I also lost around 3 stone and am healthy bmi now and my cycles have regulated more but I still miscarried but I definitely think diet plays a huge part in it and it helps to keep hormone levels at the right level to maintain a pregnancy. The doctor's I spoke to said the mc had nothin to do with the pcos only affects chances of conceiving but I think it did cause it.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My doctor said that too b/c I was still able to get pregnant. However, PCOS affects our hormones (Progesterone for instance) and progesterone is important for our pregnancies. Hope you will try again! Don't lose hope! xo

https://lbym.lilypie.com/FL6zm4.png
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bVtam4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/3cTNm4.png 
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bRiLm4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/ALycm4.png


----------



## vanessabee

prayingforbby said:


> I was diagnosed with pcos, and currently going through a mmc. I asked my dr multiple time if pcos effected the babys growth and he said no. It only effects the chance of getting pregnant since the ovaries have done their job after getting pregnant.
> 
> Before i conceived i was on metformin which helped regulate my cycles. Cant help with the other questions.

I'm very sorry for your loss. I know how hard and frustrating it can be. Your doctor mustve missed something b/c it doesnt only affect getting pregnant; it also affects our hormone levels, like progesterone for instance. Thank you for your reply... Keep trying and keep your head up!

https://lbym.lilypie.com/FL6zm4.png
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bVtam4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/3cTNm4.png 
https://lagm.lilypie.com/bRiLm4.png https://lagm.lilypie.com/ALycm4.png


----------



## vanessabee

Is there anyone else out there that has had/is having the same situation as me? 

What solutions works/worked best for you while ttc?


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I had a m/c in August 2009 and two possible chemicals, and am now 22wks tomorrow and all seems well....(we're cautiously hopeful)...oh, was diagnosed with PCOS years ago with erratic cycles (21/23 days to 44 days)

I also lost weight (about 40-45lbs), gentle exercise, etc., after my first possible chemical, my GP prescribed metformin (which I have continued to take in this pregnancy) and when we were doing the pre-IVF blood work, we discovered that I had an underactive thyroid, the month after my medication was properly adjusted, I got pregnant naturally. Obviously, I have continued with the thyroid medication during pregnancy. 

hope it helps and am very sorry to hear about your losses!


----------



## lady_bug

After having 2 healthy babies, which are now 10 and 7, in Sept 2011 I had my first m/c. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 25. 2 years after I had my 2nd daughter because I was having pains in my ovaries and prior to that I was having symptoms of diabetes with high insulin levels. It turned out from an internal u/s I had PCOS. I was taking metformin and changed my diet. After losing nearly 80lbs I took myself off the med's and was having a regular menstral cycle. Now when I became pregnant, I was shocked! I thought conceiving for me was nearly impossible. Turns out I was wrong but at 6 weeks the m/c began. 

I would like to have another baby....yes even with a 10 and 7 year old. Conceiving has given me hope of maybe, just maybe having another child but scares me as I wonder if I'm setting myself up for failure. As each period that arrives is another egg lost in the hopes of another little baby.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My doctor has recommended this DCI. https://www.chiralbalance.com/
Anyone tried this? He said diet changes with DCI will make a huge difference in my ability to carry a baby to term.


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies, 

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 8 years ago, when I was 23. I had irregular periods, they range between 30 - 50 days and at one point I went about 18 months without one.

I always worried that I would struggle to conceive, but my OH wasn't ready to try until last year. I fell pregnant, after 7 months of trying, in Jan, was over the moon as I thought I wouldn't fall pregnant without 'help'. Unfortunately when we went for the 12 week scan, all there was - was an empty sac.:cry: Had a very long drawn out MC, and suffered alot physically. We waited a month before trying again, and fell pregnant on the 2nd month. I was very shocked that it happened that quick, but the exact same thing happened at the 12 week scan. 

I spoke to my GP about it and they said the same as some of your doctors, that PCOS makes it hard to get pregnant but wouldn't cause the MC, however they agreed to refer me to a gynaecologist - couldn't refer me to the recurrent mc clinic until I had 3.

Anyway I have mine hospital appointment on Friday 18th and I'm not sure what I should be asking. Are there any tests that I should push for or things I should ask...?

Any advice would be really appreciated.

(sorry for the long story!) xxx


----------



## pickleton

Hi, 
I'm in the same boat, PCOS, 3 MC's one was a MMC. It's very frustrating because I can get pregnant ok, I just struggle to hold on to it for more than 6 weeks.

Here's my latest situation: Post: What a day!!!!!!

For my next pregnancy my doc want's to try HCG shots to help sustain the pregnancy. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My doc tried HCG shots along with a serious vitamin regimen (let me know if you want those details) my last pregnancy. Unfortunately I think we tried everything too late. I was 9 weeks already and the heart beat had already dropped to 90 bpm when we started. 
My doc said HCG from 6-9 weeks can help along with progesterone injections. (althought the only study he's read has been for small sac size circumstances)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My doc tried HCG shots along with a serious vitamin regimen (let me know if you want those details) my last pregnancy. Unfortunately I think we tried everything too late. I was 9 weeks already and the heart beat had already dropped to 90 bpm when we started. :nope:
My doc said HCG from 6-9 weeks can help along with progesterone injections. (although the only study he's read has been for small sac size circumstances)


----------



## pickleton

Thanks, If my I can make it to next Friday without MCing, which will be 5weeks then my doctor will start the HCG shots. I'll try anything to see if it works. x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ya, that's pretty much my attitude too. If its got a snowball's chance in H**l to work, I'll try it! Good luck!


----------



## amandas1234

Hi Vanessa, 

I know it's been a number of years since your original post but just wanted to know if you've had any luck conceiving and keeping a baby? I'm currently in the same boat and am looking for answers. I am currently going through my 5th miscarriage :(


----------



## Hope535

Hi,

I had 6 or 7 early miscarriages (I stopped counting) before I finally gave birth to my son. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS in the UK and was told they didn't know why there was a connection between PCOS and miscarriage. Due to the fact that one of the symptoms is heightened levels of insulin, I just decided to cut sugary foods out of my (generally healthy) diet when I next got pregnant. I did this and my pregnancy was successful and I gave birth to a son.

No doctor told me to do this so it could be a coincidence, but I thought I would mention it just in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies. I was diagnosed officially in 2008 with pcos. But I had suspected for many years before that. I have one ds. I had a chemical if Feb and I'm certian another one is coming now. My temp has dropped below the coverline and my hpt are all but negative. Before this is never had a miscarriage and it's so heartbreaking. I don't know why they are happening. :cry:


----------



## CrowBaby

I was diagnosed 10 years ago with PCOS. We just experienced our second loss. Both we had heart beats. The first, the heart rate was slow (120ish) and they had me come in the next week for a recheck. The baby's heart had stopped days after the first ultrasound. We only made it to 7 weeks (Baby passed at 6 weeks).
This time, healthy heart rate at 8 weeks (measured 7w4d with HR of 136) Doctor was thrilled and said no issues, see you in a month. I felt off, had some spotting like the last time and made an appointment. Same thing. No heart beat, measured 8 weeks, should have been 9 weeks. 
Took the medicine first time, horrible experience so did the D and C this round. New doctor now. 
Metformin helped me get pregnant, so my new OBGYN wants me back on it and to keep taking it through the pregnancy.


----------

